# Is it safe to use?....



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if B&Q's own brand of perlite and vermiculite is safe to use in incubating leo eggs? Ive read both packets and nothing seems to indicate that they have fertilizer in them but just want to make sure, better to be safe then sorry :whistling2:

Thanks in advance :notworthy:


----------



## chelz (Feb 21, 2010)

i should imagine so but its cheaper to buy vermiculite from a reptile shop trust me i did and i went to b n q first


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

wilkos sell both for £1-50 a bag.

the stuff in b&q is fine, i think its the stuff made by miracle grow that has the fertilizer in it, but i think you get that in the usa.


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

chelz said:


> i should imagine so but its cheaper to buy vermiculite from a reptile shop trust me i did and i went to b n q first


Thanks, both bags cost me just under £5.00 each for 10Ltr bags i thought that was pretty cheap!! :2thumb:




pigglywiggly said:


> wilkos sell both for £1-50 a bag.
> 
> the stuff in b&q is fine, i think its the stuff made by miracle grow that has the fertilizer in it, but i think you get that in the usa.


Thanks, not sure where wilkos is and b&q isn't that far from me! :2thumb:

But £1.50 sounds good, what size are the bags?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2010)

*wilkos*

Hi its £1.50 a bag 5 litres of Vermiculite most breeders use this one mix a quarter pint of water per bag. From Wilkos

hope this helps

William :welcome:


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi its £1.50 a bag 5 litres of Vermiculite most breeders use this one mix a quarter pint of water per bag. From Wilkos
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> William :welcome:



I didn't incubate leos but i use wilkos vermiculite for incubation  only lost 2 eggs this year so many pretty babies! :flrt:


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi its £1.50 a bag 5 litres of Vermiculite most breeders use this one mix a quarter pint of water per bag. From Wilkos
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> William :welcome:


 


pandamonium said:


> I didn't incubate leos but i use wilkos vermiculite for incubation  only lost 2 eggs this year so many pretty babies! :flrt:


Thank you everyone, i might have to take a trip to wilkos! :lol2:


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

pricewise probably crap but im using b & q vermiculite atm , its fine


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Emma30 said:


> Can anyone tell me if B&Q's own brand of perlite and vermiculite is safe to use in incubating leo eggs? Ive read both packets and nothing seems to indicate that they have fertilizer in them but just want to make sure, better to be safe then sorry :whistling2:


I've bought B&Q perlite before with no problems ~ just make sure it contains nothing else and I always thoroughly clean it anyway (gets rid of any dust) 
Have to say I prefer using eprlite for incubation as it retains the moisture good plus allows for free airmovement (doesn't get soggified/solid like vermiculite) : victory:


----------

